# Sub Focus



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

Anyone listened to this album ?

Really v good


----------



## OneJohnSheridan (Jun 29, 2006)

I was disappointed when I first heard it. I think it was far too long coming as some of the tunes just seemed like I heard them ages ago. Will deffo give it a try again soon.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Never even heard of it, let alone listened to it.


----------

